# My computer is stuck on 256 colors



## laxgirly43 (Aug 17, 2000)

My computer has been stuck for about two months on 16 colors (heading is wrong). I've tried many times to change the settings to 16 bit, but it doesn't work. I've tried to call ProGen, which is the type of computer I have, but I'm not sure if they're still in business. Thank YOu for your help!

[This message has been edited by laxgirly43 (edited 08-17-2000).]

[This message has been edited by laxgirly43 (edited 08-17-2000).]


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

It sounds like your video drivers got messed up. Go into Start>> settings >> control panel>> System>> device manager. Click once on the display adapter then choose properties. Let me know if it has a yellow Exclamation mark on it.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

It's probably just a corrupted driver. Try this, restart Windows and keep pressing F8 during the bootup. A menu with 6 options should appear. Take option 3-SafeMode. Once Windows starts in SafeMode do this, Start>Settings>CP>System>DeviceManager. Click on the "+" next to DisplayAdapter. Write down the name of the video card that appears underneath the Display Adapter. Now right click on the video card and select Remove. Now click on Start>Shutdown>Restart and let Windows restart in Normal mode. It will redetect the card and reinstall it. let us know what happens. If you still only get 16 colors then be sure to post the name of the video card that you had written down earlier.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 08-17-2000).]


----------



## AirPolgas (May 16, 2000)

In addition to having the right driver for your video card, you may also want to take a look at the Monitor. Make sure it does not say "Default Monitor" on there.

Find out the brand and model of your monitor and then put the correct drivers on there. You should make sure both the Display and Monitor drivers are correct.

------------------
"There are no stupid questions, just stupid people." -- Mr. Garrison on South Park


----------



## laxgirly43 (Aug 17, 2000)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Chris A:
> *It sounds like your video drivers got messed up. Go into Start>> settings >> control panel>> System>> device manager. Click once on the display adapter then choose properties. Let me know if it has a yellow Exclamation mark on it.*


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Yes there is a exclamation mark next to "Iomega Parallel Port zip Interface"


----------



## laxgirly43 (Aug 17, 2000)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by bhesson:
> *It's probably just a corrupted driver. Try this, restart Windows and keep pressing F8 during the bootup. A menu with 6 options should appear. Take option 3-SafeMode. Once Windows starts in SafeMode do this, Start>Settings>CP>System>DeviceManager. Click on the "+" next to DisplayAdapter. Write down the name of the video card that appears underneath the Display Adapter. Now right click on the video card and select Remove. Now click on Start>Shutdown>Restart and let Windows restart in Normal mode. It will redetect the card and reinstall it. let us know what happens. If you still only get 16 colors then be sure to post the name of the video card that you had written down earlier.
> ...


Well, when i click the + there are three things listed below Display Adapter:
-Intel740 Win9x Pc#.0W3.1.2029-980829 
-STB Velocity 128
-STB Velocity 4400 w/ TV-OUT
Which one of these do i remove?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Remove everyone of them and then restart in Normal mode.

BTW, when this started what was done to the PC prior to the problem? Did you or someone else add video card? Looking at your video card(s) tells me something was done to the PC prior to the color problem. The multiple cards could not have just appeared on their own.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 08-18-2000).]


----------

